# Uninstall WebFldrs From Add/Remove



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

This is great. I just learned this from someone on another site, and I wanted to share it with you. If you're like me, you've been staring at that thing since you got XP. 

To Uninstall WebFldrs XP...

Per maxXPsoft:

From RUN command
To Uninstall
msiexec /x C:\Windows\System32\webfldrs.msi

To Install
msiexec /i C:\Windows\System32\webfldrs.msi


Then what I did to add to this is delete "webfldrs.msi" in C:\WINDOWS\system32


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you can find one for MSSOAP that would be nice 

I did have WebFlrsXP on it but I managed to get rid of it somehow.


----------



## wesleyd (Apr 25, 2004)

i am unable to delete binarie folders no matter what i do, it sticks like a worm. 
wesley


----------



## fabatos (May 15, 2004)

Hi all! I followed the advice from Bold fortune, but I had bad luck! I copied the command in the Run box but on the screen appeared an error message that said s/t like: 

"Unable to open installation pack. Verify that the pack exists and access rights or contact the dealer to ensure that is valid". 

What can I do to get rid of it? 

Waiting for your help, my best greetings!


----------

